# TTC after IUD removal



## Judahsmom1 (Nov 5, 2012)

[SIZE]3[/SIZE]
Hey ladies,
My husband and I decided we wanted to TTC for baby #2, so I had the iud removed on 10/10 and started bleeding on 10/12, which lasted until 10/16. I assumed this was my period, but I actually never had a period for the 1.5 years I had the iud. I was expecting my period on 11/8 (as I assumed I had a 28 cycle, but I honestly have never had regular periods and never really kept track of my cycles), but started bleeding on 11/3. I noticed a brownish discharge and later it was slightly pink. For most of the day on 11/4 there was nothing, but when I went to the bathroom just now there was more pinkish blood. Is it normal to have irregular periods after the iud removal? I don't have any symptoms of pregnancy.. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't have any experience to share, but I have heard from other women on here that their cycles were took some time to become regular after IUD removal. I would assume that is what is happening to you. When you are sure you are getting your period, that might be a good time to start tracking. Good luck!


----------



## AnnaBarr (Oct 23, 2012)

If it was hormone iud and not a cooper one, it's very, very normal for it to take several cycles to get back to normal. Even with a copper one it could take a few. Your body has to adjust to the change, and that may take a little time. I wouldn't worry too much.

After I had mine out it took a few months before things settled back to normal. I wasn't TTC, but I was charting and it seemed that for the first few months I wasn't ovulating at all, or would have a short luteal phase, etc.


----------



## AnnaBarr (Oct 23, 2012)

Also, there can be a lot of build up in your uterus, and it can take some time for that all to come out. I think I had irregular bleeding/spotting for at least six months after mine, and my doctors assured me that was fine and normal, but that certainly could interfere with TTC as it can create a hostile environment.


----------

